# Candy Cane Coral



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Here are a couple of pictures of my new Candy Cane Coral.

During the day they don't seem to exciting to watch but when the lights go out they extend their little tentacles to feed. I started to target feed them 2-3 times per week. Hopefully when I get new lighting their colours will stand out a little more.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Lookn' good 

What lighting system are you considering?


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Thanks Wilson.

Since I want to convert my aquarium to a reef aquarium within the year I was looking at the Aqualight Pro 36" 1-150W HQI, 2-65W PC, 2-1W Lunar LED.
I will have to purchase a chiller if I go with this choice as the 150W Metal Halide will raise the temp. I don't know if this will be too much light though. It will all depend on the types of corals I want to get. My current lighting is the same as the above minus the 150W and the moonlights

I know I want to get some moonlights setup soon but I don't know if I want to go with a pendant or stay with Aqualight Pro series.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The Current USA 36" has 2x150x HQI, 4 T5HO's and 9 lunar lights and have been pleasantly surprised w/their 6' verson.

http://www.current-usa.com/outerorbithqit5ho.html

I'm not sure of the $$$ diff but the light spread will much better in terms of MHs and though in future that you wish to go w/a higher temp bulb, it's won't be as much of a problem compared if you just had 1xHQI. The Phoenix 14,000K are SCHWEEEEET!!!

If budget (initial and longterm) and heat are an important issues to address, T5HO's will be the route to go. For 24"H, at most you will need is 6 if you plan on keeping SPS. Four bulbs are fine for many LPSs. Bulb replacement costs are ~$30/tube and you can easily change a bulb to change the overall color temp w/o breaking the bank compared to MH bulbs.

We can discuss different lighting options later on when you cross that road as there are newer/improved products coming out all the time.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice pics of your new addition .
congrats...............


----------

